# Have some tanks to get rid of



## Mnk9569

I bought a retail locations setup wanted some but had to take them all so they are 16 and 29 gallon drilled 1 inch and 2 inch bulkheads in back ocean blue 3 sides acyrilic sea clear brand will sell all or some looking for 25.00 for the 16 gallons and 35.oo for the 29 gallons. Or trade for stuff I can use [email protected]. Or have 50 of the 16 gallons and about 30 of the 29 gallons.


----------



## emc7

You could try here http://michigancichlid.com/


----------



## e048

If you lived closer id take them


----------



## big b

Where does he live? He doesn't say where he lives.


----------

